# Solar panel or battery to battery charger?



## Blach (Sep 10, 2012)

What's best a solar panel or a battery to battery charger? I know a solar panel will provide a constant trickle charge even when not using my motorhome however it is used most weekends! And cost is a massive difference plus I like that fact that when upgrading the battery to battery charger is easily transferable. But which is best?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For winter use or when not getting direct sunlight solar won't be of much help. 

If you are going to be driving every couple of days a B2B will work year round, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Personally I'd keep the vehicle and leisure circuits separate and use a solar panel, but you could fit a split charge relay to do the same job, probably the simplest solution if I understand your question correctly.

Peter


----------



## pieterv (Feb 3, 2009)

Most motorhomes will have a split charge relay fitted, so the leisure battery will charge when the engine runs.

A B2B however charges faster. If you have a modern alternator which will charge at 14.4V rather than 13.6-13.8V, the difference isn't that great.

Moreover, to get any benefit you will need a normal lead-acid battery, not gel, and need to top up with water regularly.

Pieter


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Depends what you want; 
Occasional battery top-up in which case battery/ battery would do the job but as said previously it's best to keep them separate. 
If you want sustained power use without EHU then a c 120 watt solar PV panel is probably the way to go


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

When you mention the price..
You can get an 80w panel and DIY fit for under £150 !!!
Just do some reading up in the solar section.
A combination of a trickle charge from the solar while the vehicle is parked at home and the alternator charging when you are driving should be adequate unless you are parked for long periods in the winter and using a lot of power.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Depending on your usage and available funds I love the solar panel and B2B which allows me to forget the 12v system and to use the van radio knowing the solar panel is topping it up.
Good luck for whatever you decide on.
Alan


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

We have both, we fitted a B2B first due to the fact that my daughters loved to watch DVDs in the back of the van as we drove. Stirling B2Bs not only charge your battery MUCH faster, but they also take care of your battery. Desulphating and keeping it in tip top condition ( subject to water top ups ). It also monitors your cab battery to make sure it is charged well before taking Hab battery charge. With various alarms to inform you if something is not right. If you drive for as little as 1 hour it will charge it up with no problems. However, if on site for a day or two then a solar charge is always helpful to keep the cab battery topped up and switched to the Hab battery if needed.

I would go for a good B2B or better still an A2B, stirling alternator charger that will do the same job on BOTH your cab and hab batteries in the first instance. Add a solar panel with mppt regulator later if required
and are off hook up for more than two days on a regular basis.

regards

Antonia


----------

